# Perth based Quant/Algo traders



## Spearion (24 January 2011)

hi
I am putting the feelers out there for any Quant / Algo Perth based traders ... are there any?  Or does anyone know of any Quant houses here in Perth?

sorry for the general nature of the question

thanks


----------

